
Ask HN: Coffee or Tea? - classicsnoot
...there can be only one
======
scmoore
I drink 1-2 cups of coffee daily, and I'm working on switching to black tea as
a precursor to dropping caffeine on workdays. I have this theory that it might
help me focus on work a little better, although it's a wrench because I love
how good coffee tastes. Not sure how I'll measure it though.

~~~
BDGC
I did that, and I love the taste of coffee. Check out Dandy Blend - it's got
the body of coffee, and you can add cream to it, but there's no caffeine. It's
not for everyone, but it got me through those dark winter days when I just
craved a cup of coffee.

~~~
scmoore
Just got my bag from Amazon -- thanks for the recommendation, it's really
good!

------
mlwarren
I used to drink loads of coffee but then I started having periods of anxiety.
I cut out all caffeine for a while and switched to black tea. It works for me
and I enjoy it. I tried coffee a few times since but it gives me too much of a
caffeine boost too quickly and makes me feel jittery.

Tea for me!

------
bbcbasic
If I had to choose one and stick to it, it would be Coffee. I usually go
decaf.

However there are some nice herbal teas that are great for late at night.

Due to not consuming caffeine on a regular basis, I can get a real kick from a
real coffee it if I ever need it. However it is rare that I do.

------
kleer001
Neither. Herbal infusions.

Such as: ginger, licorice, peppermint, chamomile, lemongrass, etc...

Why? Regular consumption of caffeine gives me headaches. Also I disagree with
the wholesale use of stimulants on a population. "Coffee: Do Stupid things
faster and with more energy."

------
cesarbs
I like coffee but whenever I drink it I get all shaky and start having anxiety
attacks. Also, diarrhea.

Green tea seems to have just the right amount of caffeine to not make my body
upset.

------
chm
I drink both, although most of the time I choose coffee. A cup of tea doesn't
wake me up as much as a cup of coffee.

------
squiguy7
I have been drinking mate more lately. I find it makes me feel more alert
without the jitters that espresso brings.

------
BorisMelnik
Coffee - born and raised on coffee, black. Milk and sugar etc adds too many
calories with little benefit.

------
guiye
Mate! Sorry but only in Argentina / Uruguay / Paraguay...

------
S4M
I drink only tea, never coffee - I hate the taste.

------
mswen
coffee for sure, several cups a day - black, no sugar or cream sometimes add a
shot of espresso.

Tea - once a month

------
MichaelCrawford
I used to drink tea exclusively but then my ex told me that she would not
visit me at my home unless I bought a good coffeemaker.

A few years later I was drinking three pots a day. I mean I really could drink
an entire pot then go right to sleep.

Nowadays I drink mostly coffee, but quite a lot less - maybe four or five cups
a day at most.

If I am tired or otherwise not feeling well I drink tea. Tea soothes my nerves
but if I am tired coffee just makes me feel worse.

